# Soldar pin hembra carga en Tablet



## tordrex (Feb 25, 2016)

Buenas, me presento soy tordrex, y queria comentarles si voy bien con la soldadura.

tengo una tablet con el cargador roto por mi chiquillo y queria cambiarla, he sacado la pieza y este es el estado actual.


y el resultado son estos cuatro puntos negros y, atencion, el del centro que tenia los filamentso de cargar y que he sacado, ( esto ultimo me escama porque ha*_v*er si se *h*a *[Término innecesariamente grotesco]* la tablet o algo...


se ha quedado todo negro pero como de momento no tengo la pieza...


----------



## Lucho LP (Feb 25, 2016)

Eso se ve feo feo... no creo que puedas volver a soldar la pieza nueva porque arrancaste las pistas de la placa.
A lo sumo hacer un injerto, pero va a estar complicado.
Saludos.-


----------



## ennc (Feb 26, 2016)

Hola buenas,si mi vista y la imagen no me engañan todavia quedan 2 pistas buenas, la izquierda positiva (5V) y derecha negativa (Gnd) 
Las 3 pistas que faltan 2 pertenecen a las lineas de datos y que han sido voladas por la alta temperatura de tu soldador...
Con un poco de maña podrias soldar el pin de carga a esas pistas y ya podrias cargar la bateria de tu tablet...
Problema:
Si algun deseas conectar tu tablet a un pc, este no la va a reconocer y no podras intencambiar datos entre estos dispositivos...
Solucion la hay:
Lo que pasa que ya se te va hacer muy cuesta arriba..
Seria buscar por Internet el esquema schematic de tu tablet y descubrir donde estas las lineas de datos más cercanas al pin de carga...
Una vez descubiertas estas lineas de datos habria que soldar unos cablecitos de cobre (Jumpers), hasta las patitas del pin de carga...
Como ves la tarea no es facil pero no imposible...
Espero haberte iluminado un poco el camino...
Saludos


----------



## Nuyel (Feb 26, 2016)

¿Ese puerto solo servia para carga? por que veo dos conectores y a menos de que tenga vías (los agujeros que conectan un lado del PCB con otro) no pareciera que llevara conectados los pines.


----------

